# Lost Big EZ



## Dawg (May 27, 2004)

Lost Big Red EZ Saturday July 2 - could be anywhere from around Silverthorne (hwy 9) to El Rancho Exit (I70) 
Although I tied it down tight to my rack (and doubled tied a knot) - it must have come loose and flew off the top of my rack. 
Small chance that it was stolen from the top of my truck?


----------

